

Ask HN: Rapid UI Builder for the web? - notastartup

I&#x27;m looking for a rapid web GUI builder for the modern times, a visual editor of some sort where you can click and drag components like tables, tree view etc that will generate the javascript and html5 code.<p>It should include things like data binding and allow to export as backbone.js or angular.js code.
======
sogen
try Appcelerator Titanium

~~~
notastartup
this is a bit overkill for me, I'm looking to create Html5/Javascript GUI to
be used in web browsers.

